# NOX SENSOR 2 WOES



## HANNAHCRUZE (12 mo ago)

MY LITTLE 2014 CRUZE DIESEL WAS RUNNING FINE AND THE N IT CAME UP ON SCREEN ONE SERVICE EMISSION SYSTEM! SO OI GOT THE CODES P029D AND P029E ,NO COMMUNICATION WITH NOX SENSOR 2 .SO I TRIED TO ORDER ONE FROM GM ,BUT IT IS NOT AVAILABLE.GOT A COUPLE DIFFERENT ONES THAT LOOK TO BE AUTHENTIC FROM EBAY ,STILL NO COMM. AFTER HOURS AND HOURS OF DIAG FOR THIS SCENARIO ,STILL CANT GET IT FIGURED OUT ,IS THERE ANYWHERE I CAN GET A DELETE FOR THESE EMISSIONS? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS [email protected]


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

@15cruzediesel has one for sale. GM OEM

sensor that is.


----------



## HANNAHCRUZE (12 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> @15cruzediesel has one for sale. GM OEM
> 
> sensor that is.
> ok thank you


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

HANNAHCRUZE said:


> MY LITTLE 2014 CRUZE DIESEL WAS RUNNING FINE AND THE N IT CAME UP ON SCREEN ONE SERVICE EMISSION SYSTEM! SO OI GOT THE CODES P029D AND P029E ,NO COMMUNICATION WITH NOX SENSOR 2 .SO I TRIED TO ORDER ONE FROM GM ,BUT IT IS NOT AVAILABLE.GOT A COUPLE DIFFERENT ONES THAT LOOK TO BE AUTHENTIC FROM EBAY ,STILL NO COMM. AFTER HOURS AND HOURS OF DIAG FOR THIS SCENARIO ,STILL CANT GET IT FIGURED OUT ,IS THERE ANYWHERE I CAN GET A DELETE FOR THESE EMISSIONS? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS [email protected]


I betting you mean U029d and U029e?

If so you need to check voltage at the sensor. CAN voltage.


----------



## HANNAHCRUZE (12 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> I betting you mean U029d and U029e?
> 
> If so you need to check voltage at the sensor. CAN voltage.
> YES THEY ARE U CODES , I HAVE CAN VOLTAGE, ITS THE 120 OHMS THAT I CANT GET


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

This thread should help u. Not the same codes but good stuff.








DEF Quality Poor Message - Countdown To Limp Mode


OK, I need help with this. I got the Gretio app. I was working on trying to run a DEF fluid quality test, had to do a DPF regen first due to NOX readings per the instructions. After regen, NOX2 quit reading, just stayed locked at reading 99ppm. Reading other posts told me NOX 2 must be bad...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## v65rider (Dec 2, 2019)

Were you ever able to get this figured out? I am having the same issues. I need the car but it is pretty much useless to me right now.


----------

